# Toro power max 824 OE



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

Here’s what I like about it so far. 
it is tough as Nails. I picked up a chunk of concrete left courtesy of the city snow plow. It jammed my auger motor stopped. Zero damage to the gearbox. It throws the snow. We don’t get wet heavy snow it’s powder snow but it throws it. 
it is powerful for my driveway and sidewalks. The joystick control for the shut is amazing. 
Here is my regret about getting this model. For a few hundred more I should have bought the 826 OHAE
Because the Auto steering and heated handle grips would have been nice. Outside of that I love my Toro.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!*


----------



## Largebore (Jan 22, 2019)

Good to hear. Wish I had good things to say about mine. Soft wet snow on Friday The chute froze and bogged up so many times I had to put it away and shovel by hand.


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

Largebore said:


> Good to hear. Wish I had good things to say about mine. Soft wet snow on Friday The chute froze and bogged up so many times I had to put it away and shovel by hand.


Sorry to hear that. Been moving slush with mine 1st gear going slow


----------

